# Gentle Giants



## tonyt

This is one of the reasons we come here.

You just never know who you might meet in the street.


----------



## suedew

Beautiful graceful animals. Great photos, saw some in Kenya a few years ago a dream come true.

Sue


----------



## 747

The buggers that chased us in Kruger Park were not bleeding gentle giants. :evil: 

Perhaps it was something I said?


----------



## suedew

747 said:


> The buggers that chased us in Kruger Park were not bleeding gentle giants. :evil:
> 
> Perhaps it was something I said?


Perhaps they saw your avatar :roll:

Sue


----------



## aldra

Beautiful creatures
We also saw them on safari in Kenya Sue

Although one rogue male was not happy with the land rover

you are so lucky Tony, enjoy and post some more photos for us to enjoy

Aldra


----------



## tonyt

A built in shower.


----------



## tonyt

We spent a couples of hours at a waterhole today. I have 1000's of elephant pictures at home but I find it impossible to watch these creatures and not take even more pics.


----------



## aldra

Yu are just trying to make me jealous

I will not succumb

Aright I have Succumbed

Look at those tiny perfect baby elephants 

I am delighted  

Sandra


----------



## Jamsieboy

Great photos Tonyt.
Great beasts.
Thanks for the joy of looking at them in the wild.
Cheers


----------



## Penquin

Lovely pictures, brings back memories of a great Kenya trip.......

they are lovely creatures, sadly attacked by poachers for their ivory.  

The poachers need shooting IMO and being left out in the sunlight for the hyenas....... (not sure which of those two actions should come first :lol: ) I do not like such things as you will probably have realised :lol: 

Dave


----------



## prof20

Lovely creatures but I've read that colliding with a pile of elephant dung with your car on a road on a dark night can have serious consequences!

Does this happen often?

Roger


----------



## tonyt

prof20 said:


> Lovely creatures but I've read that colliding with a pile of elephant dung with your car on a road on a dark night can have serious consequences!Does this happen often?Roger


There are few places where you would drive at night through "elephant country" but if you did happen to collide with a dollop of dropping it's unlikely to do much damage - all very lightly digested grass and shrubs.

In the game parks it's forbidden to drive over elephant dung (running your tyres through it) as the dung beetle is a protected species and manages to "process" tons of the stuff - and they to do it whilst walking backwards!


----------



## motormouth

Lovely pics and like others, reminds me of our safari trip in Kenya. Brilliant time and we saw everything on our wish list. But a herd of elephants with babies was definitely the highlight.


----------



## tonyt

Just a few more - especially for those elephant lovers who like to go aaaaaaaaah


----------



## aldra

what else could you do Tony?

Such Tiny Perfect replicas

brilliant Thanks


----------



## Christine600

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!  


Had one walking 6 inches from my MH last summer. Best MH experience so far!


----------



## tonyt

Just a couple more:


----------



## tonyt

41C here today but we did manage to track down these two guys - can't blame them for staying in the shade.


----------



## tonyt

A few assorted characters we met during our morning drive today.


----------



## motormouth

Fab photo's Tony.
Keep them coming.


----------



## tonyt

Our last trip to the game park yesterday so a few more elefump pics.

A little one was stuck in a mud hole for quite a long time but was eventually pulled out. Muddy but safe.


----------



## tonyt

We also came across this magnificent creature - the Zebra were totally unaware of his presence - he didn't move a muscle for 30 minutes then he was distracted by a family of warthog passing by. 

He thought he'd go for the easy option of the warthog but ended up with nothing for breakfast.


----------

